# Question re. hot melt adhesive film for foil application to garment



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey all, 

I'm considering purchasing this adhesive film for use with hot foil application to garments.

Wholesale-PA hot melt adhesive film.

But, most importantly, is this the right material and will it work?

The idea is, you cut your design to the film using your cutter and heat apply this, creating the adhesive backing to apply your foil over, once foil is positioned you heat press and foil adheres as film melts.

Will it work?

Cheers


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have just used light transfer paper that has a weedable backing. Might want to give that a try first.

Mark


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

But wouldn't the applicator material need to have double sided adhesion?

From what I understand this material is more generally used for patch application but can be used for the purpose of foiling.

The weedable transfer paper would need to be laser toner printed right?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I have done it with an inkjet transfer paper call Image Jet Lite II. It is the same manufacturer as the red and blue grid transfer paper that is sold by several different transfer supply distributors. 

Mark


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

So u print ur design to this paper, transfer the design to ur garment and then use ur foil.

Hmm seems like unnecessary waste of ink and paper though. Wouldn't this stuff be cheaper and easier overall.

Thanks for ur help though appreciate getting options covered.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have not used this transfer paper yet,, but I am expiermenting with foil right now,, 

I believe the object,,, of the transfer paper being printed and then foil overlay, is having ink behind it,, 
foil is thin,, foil will crack and fail over time, when you have ink under it, the shirt will still look great.

If you do just the adheasive when it cracks,, there will be no image under it,, to conceal and let the shirt still look good,

Usually foils are applied over screenprinting,, plastisol prints,, which it adheres too.

I will try the ink jet paper and see how it works ,, here are some pics of screened adheasive and then foil over the cured adheasive,,


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

They look good sandy jo, I didn't think about cracking hmmm. I have t-shirts and trakies from Nike and New Era which have heavy foiling, I noticed that after about 5 washes the foil started cracking and fading so I think its inevitable but obviously you want to delay this as much as possible. I may get a small sample of the adhesive film just to test usability and washability.

If you could post you're test results that would be fab, i'll do the same and hopefully get some more insight from other users.

R


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sounds great,, i love this effect,, I just got back from Vegas, and this is everywhere,, 

keep on foiling,, lol


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

> Let me show you the ways :
> EVA is used for the adhesion of pp , pet ,metals, aluminum panal materials.
> PO is used for the Melt decals, decorative fabric, aluminum beads' adhesion.
> PES is used for the Fabric composite washable, dry clothing, leather shoes, industrial chain.
> ...


Would the PO be right for this purpose? I've never come across these before!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I tried this with light transfer paper (TTC 3.1 from MagicTouch).

I'm not sure why or how, but it's not come out properly. The area with toner has covered well but there's lots of residue too... any ideas what went wrong?

There's also been some adv with the company in China i'm speaking to, they are sending me some samples to test.

The material is a 2 layer adhesive film. Communication between us is slightly confusing but it seems the 2nd layer is a double sided heat activated adhesive and the 1st layer is a carrier.

They also confirmed it is the same material that is used in embroidery as the bonding agent when applying pre-made badges, works with both woven and non-woven materials that include leather etc.

The only set back is the MOQ, the material size is 60cm x 91m x 1mm (pretty much the size of a standard vinyl roll for wide format cutters). They require a minimum 300 rolls.

I'm unsure of the exact price per roll but it would look to be somewhere around £25, not bad at all considering it's 91 metres! equivilant to £0.04p per square metre cost.

Would anyone in the UK be interested in this product?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DAGuide said:


> I have done it with an inkjet transfer paper call Image Jet Lite II. It is the same manufacturer as the red and blue grid transfer paper that is sold by several different transfer supply distributors.
> 
> Mark


 
Using the Image Jet Lite/red grid paper...
Do you print & cut the image, press and then foil?
Or just cut the image(no ink involved), press and then press foil?

Here is a video of a hot melt adhesive film from a company in Canada.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZU3h_u-K5M&feature=related

It looks really cool.
I wonder if it really works?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

The stuff I had samples of was similar to cut vinyl, except it was adhesive. You cut it on the cutter, weeded it and then pressed it for a short time, then applied the foil and pressed. Great idea in theory, didn t work all that well for me. I went back to my plastisol adhesive and regular foil,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is what I have learned

When i screen foil adheasive to a garment i am screening a plastisol adheasive.

ok So most premade transers from Like Ed at Pro World sell plastisol transfers,,, right

ok so why cant i take a simple plastisol transfer press it, and then apply foil and press,,,,

guess what you can,,,,,,, woohoooooo
It works like a dream,, anywhere the transfer is on your garment or bag,, will get foiled if you set the foil over,,, 

so if you dont want a full foiled look cut up pieces where you do want it,, and put it on the shirt,, 

try it,,, 
here are some pics,, 

most of us screen printers print under the foils, as the foil will peel over a period of time,,, 
but if you have print or something under it ,, it looks almost vintage,,, 

Do not put foil products in a hot dryer, the color will turn,,,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a plastisol print i pressed and then foiled,,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I purchase my foil and adheasive from ryonet,, one of the sponsers here
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks cool.

I had never thought of foiling over plas-transfers.
Thanks for the info.

What I would like to try is some of the "cut-able" hot melt adhesive paper...like in the video above.
So I can create my own images and cut them easily on my cutter. 
(It looks cool and I would like to see if it will work)


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I just found this.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLepTkVdYcA[/media]

I will try Joto's Paropy CL Trimfree + foil.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> I just found this.
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLepTkVdYcA[/media]
> 
> I will try Joto's Paropy CL Trimfree + foil.


How was the Paropy and foil? Please post your review & pictures!


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Bacon, I saw in another thread where you've had a loss in your family. I'm sorry for your loss....

Have you had a chance to try Joto's paper or the stuff from the video you found? I'm dying to hear your review and see pictures!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

American logoZ said:


> Bacon, I saw in another thread where you've had a loss in your family. I'm sorry for your loss....


Thanks.
Then I am sure you know why I will not post a review at the moment.
I will after the holidays - Christmas & new years.

MRS. Bacon


----------



## ginasands (Jun 9, 2013)

I have been looking every where for the laser printer to use with Foil Transfers from Stahls. What's the Big Deal. Somethng about a printer or copier with Fuser oil. Does anyone have any idea what I can use to get this foil effect?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## gneame (Aug 26, 2012)

I have been tiring this hotmelt adhesive with foil and having terrible results. I have followed directions exactly for both adhesive and foil but not getting a good result. The adhesive won't totally adhere thus the foil image isn't complete. Can anyone give me some insight into this method of using these products.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

What temp and time are you pressing it at, and make sure and peel the blue carrier off first, I would be happy to help, here are some i have done


----------



## gneame (Aug 26, 2012)

Yours look great. I'm pressing at 300 degrees for five seconds per the instructions for the adhesive. And yes, I removed the blue liner. Do you know who manufactures this product? I purchased from heat transfer warehouse


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

OK how is your pressure,as you need heavy to med Heavy pressure and you have to peel hot,, (Hotmelt) are you peeling hot?


----------



## gneame (Aug 26, 2012)

Heavy pressure and peeling hot. Adhesive won't adhere completely to textile. Using a 100% cotton shiver for test


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would check the heat press to make sure your plates are on for heat,, as it heats up super fast and releases super easy as long as it is a hot peel. You are using the right material,, as it is good for poly and cotton.
Sounds like your press might be not heating correctly also make sure you have the right side down when pressing, apply foil right after you press it, so no dust or debris can get on it, as that would cause that area from foiling well.
And heavy to med heavy pressure


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you have a digital heat gun?


----------



## gneame (Aug 26, 2012)

sjidohair said:


> I would check the heat press to make sure your plates are on for heat,, as it heats up super fast and releases super easy as long as it is a hot peel. You are using the right material,, as it is good for poly and cotton.
> Sounds like your press might be not heating correctly also make sure you have the right side down when pressing, apply foil right after you press it, so no dust or debris can get on it, as that would cause that area from foiling well.
> And heavy to med heavy pressure


Thanks for trying".... It's not so much a problem with the foil application as it is the adhesive. My heat press temp may be off. If it is not peeling off properly I would think the heat may not be hot enough - what do you think?


----------



## gneame (Aug 26, 2012)

sjidohair said:


> Do you have a digital heat gun?


No digital heat gun


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I totally agree about the heat,, when you take the carrier sheet off, the hotmelt stays behind and peels off the carrier like butter,

Maybe try adjusting your heat until you get a digital heat gun, to test your press,

And you are so right if the adhesive is not adhered to the garment the foil will not take correct

Keep me posted how it goes,, also try going 10 sec, see if that helps,


----------



## gneame (Aug 26, 2012)

What do I look for in a digital heat gun and is there a brand you like


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Any thermal gun should work I think you can find them at menards and such or harbor Freight is where i purchased mine


----------



## designs4uMO (May 7, 2016)

Hi, sjidohair love the shirts. Does all foil, even HTV foil need an adhesive base? What is the lifespan of foil on a garment? Any special washing instructions? 

I'm a newbie and trying to understand all the products I find online.

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Since My last post, I kept playing with different products to finally find one that works great, with different applications, Using a Adhesive, for garments, or you can also use foils over laser ink as well as plastisol ink, and a few other mediums. Here are a few pics of some foil projects


----------



## designs4uMO (May 7, 2016)

What products do you use and where can I buy them? Thanks


----------

